# North Florida Saw Mills



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

This is just a first step, but here area few mills and suppliers I have found in the central panhandle area (found online) using Manta.com search engine.

Paul Fontaine
Realwood Industries
294 Littman Road
Quincy, FL 32352-5218
Phone: (850) 875-3300

Stamper Sawmill
5112 W W Kelley Road
Tallahassee, FL 32311-9147
Phone: (850) 878-9780

Swindell's Sawmill
914 Andrew Reams Road
Perry, FL 32347 map
Phone: (850) 584-4374

North Florida Lumber Co Inc
Highway 12 S
Bristol, FL 32321
Phone: (850) 643-2238

Big River Cypress & Hardwood Inc
19431 State Road 71 N
Blountstown, FL 32424
Phone: (850) 674-5991

Joeys Woodmizer Sawmill
3369 Spring Hill Road
Whigham, GA 39897-2810
Phone: (229) 762-4718

Balfour Lumber Company, Inc
800 W Clay Street
Thomasville, GA 31792-4976
Phone: (229) 226-6086

Sawsmith Inc
2032 Smith Road
Ochlocknee, GA 31773-2231
Phone: (229) 683-3731

North Florida Portable Sawmill
Owner and Operator: Randy Freeman
Contact Number: 904-993-1440
Contact Email: [email protected]

Hope this helps someone

Milo


----------



## Stargazer (May 9, 2010)

Acadian Hardwoods, Chipley FL.

Rick


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Rick! Every bit helps!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Olen Barfield
Cottondale, FL
(850) 638-7105
Portable Custom Sawmill (WM 40)
Excellent service

Herb


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Olen Barfield is a personal friend and a fine Sawyer.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Again, thanks all!


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

Before I call all these all to see which are still in business, I figured I'd ask if anyone knows which ones are still open. My understanding is that several of them may no longer be in business. Also if anyone has comments about what they are likely to have in stock that might be helpful.

I will try to update and consolidate the list. What I have so far is the following:

Paul Fontaine
Realwood Industries
294 Littman Road
Quincy, FL 32352-5218
Phone: (850) 875-3300
23 miles

Stamper Sawmill
5112 W W Kelley Road
Tallahassee, FL 32311-9147
Phone: (850) 878-9780
13 miles

Swindell's Sawmill
914 Andrew Reams Road
Perry, FL 32347 map
Phone: (850) 584-4374
50 miles

North Florida Lumber Co Inc
Highway 12 S
Bristol, FL 32321
Phone: (850) 643-2238
50 miles

Redwood Bay Lumber
20756 Clark Ave
Blountstown, FL 32424
Phone: (850) 674-8464
55 miles

Joeys Woodmizer Sawmill
3369 Spring Hill Road
Whigham, GA 39897-2810
Phone: (229) 762-4718
45 miles

Balfour Lumber Company, Inc
800 W Clay Street
Thomasville, GA 31792-4976
Phone: (229) 226-6086
34 miles

Sawsmith Inc
2032 Smith Road
Ochlocknee, GA 31773-2231
Phone: (229) 683-3731
49 miles

North Florida Portable Sawmill
Owner and Operator: Randy Freeman
Contact Number: 904-993-1440
Contact Email: [email protected]

Olen Barfield
Cottondale, FL
(850) 638-7105
Portable Custom Sawmill (WM 40)
Excellent service
80 miles


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

Acadian Hardwoods is no longer in Chipley, only in LA and TX now. I called Redwood Bay last year and they only sell by the semi truck loads now.


----------



## PeteStaehling (May 3, 2015)

> Acadian Hardwoods is no longer in Chipley, only in LA and TX now. I called Redwood Bay last year and they only sell by the semi truck loads now.
> 
> - derrickparks57


Thanks, I scratch them from my list.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Milo,

How far West do you want to go?

Gatlin Lumber & Supply Co Inc.
57 Beal Pkwy NW
Fort Walton Beach Fl. 32548
(850) 243-9102

They also have an outlet in Pensacola.


----------



## mochasatin (Apr 15, 2010)

These ole portable sawyers really need to introduce themselves to the internet and get online. I can't imagine how much business they are losing out on because they do not have a website. All you need is a single, static web page with some basic information about your services. Once the Google crawlers find and index your website, the entire world will have direct access to your business with a click of a button. Nobody likes to call and play phone tag when they can do research online faster and easier.

Most of the young or tech savvy sawyers are already online. Get help from your kids if needed. The internet is like breathing to them.

Good luck and welcome to the 21st century!

Scott 
Software Engineer


----------

